

Show HN: CrystaX NDK 10.1 released - crystax
https://www.crystax.net/android/ndk

======
crystax
We've just released new CrystaX NDK 10.1.0. Compared to previous 10.0.0, this
release include many fixes plus Boost and ICU prebuilt libraries out of the
box, allowing developers just use them and don't worry about their compilation
and linked problems.

Check it out and enjoy!

